# Lack of appetite in 6 month old kitten



## Thom&Percy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi there

We have two kittens (brothers) who are 6 months old. We were feeding the Iams kitten food, but they were scratching around the bowl, which I read meant that they disliked it. 

So we changed their food to Hills Science Plan. At first they really liked this food, and would be really excited to eat it and clean their bowls completely. We got the next bag from the local vet and it was Hills Science Plan, but was the healthy development kind. Since then they have refused the food completely. They are hungry but wont eat more than a handful of kibbles all day. We tried to mix it with the Iams to introduce it, but they were not interested, and we tried to feed them Iams when they got hungry but they wont even eat that at all - showing no more interest than a sniff. 

I did yesterday get another bag of the Hills Science Plan Chicken (the first one that they liked) and they wont even eat that!

We are running out of ideas... does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you only feeding them dry food? I hate to tell you, but that's not the best idea for cats.

Have a look at the fab threads Hobbs2004 has created HERE and HERE. So many to choose from!

In reality there is no need to feed cats any dry food at all, it's a myth that it does any good for their teeth.

Also to get some appetite back try giving them some RAW chicken ... not cooked, especially if it has bones as bones cooked is a very big no no for cats and dogs. I bet they will love the odd chunk of raw chicken breast meat  If they like it very much, you could also consider feeding them a RAW diet ... have a look HERE for tip and advice, it's really not as difficult as you think!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

When you feed them do you free feed and leave the food down all day or do you give them the correct weighed amount recommended ?


----------



## Thom&Percy (Dec 14, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> When you feed them do you free feed and leave the food down all day or do you give them the correct weighed amount recommended ?


We feed them the recommended weighed amount, and when they havent eaten for a while, we change the food to prevent it from getting stale.


----------



## Thom&Percy (Dec 14, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Are you only feeding them dry food? I hate to tell you, but that's not the best idea for cats.
> 
> We are not only feeding dry food, they do get wet food also, but only one of them will eat wet food - the other one will not eat it at all, and prefers the dry.


----------



## Thom&Percy (Dec 14, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Are you only feeding them dry food? I hate to tell you, but that's not the best idea for cats.


We are not only feeding them dry food, they do get wet food as well, but only one of them will eat wet food. The other one wont eat wet at all and prefers the dry food.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Thom&Percy said:


> We are not only feeding them dry food, they do get wet food as well, but only one of them will eat wet food. The other one wont eat wet at all and prefers the dry food.


Are you concerned about both of their appetites or just one of them, as I'm getting slightly confused with your posts, which is probably just me not reading them correctly, how much wet food do they get?


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

GreyHare said:


> Are you concerned about both of their appetites or just one of them, as I'm getting slightly confused with your posts, which is probably just me not reading them correctly, how much wet food do they get?


It sounds like both cats to me.

And one doesn't like wet food at all.

If they have a favorite type of treat, try mixing a few of those into the food.

For the one who has showed interest in wet food, is he eating that more than the dry? Or is he being stubborn with both?


----------



## Thom&Percy (Dec 14, 2010)

The one who is eating the wet food (percy) doesnt have a preference for it, he will usually eat both, but has suddenly stopped eating dry food (still eating wet)

The one who doesnt like wet (Thomas) is not eating anything! 

We have tried to mix a small amount of cheese into their food, and their favourite treats, but they just sniff around the other food, and only eat the treats.

I am reluctant to try them on another type of food, because that will be the fouth variety in just over a week.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

What about tuna water on the food? I'd suggest warming it but that doesn't apply with dry food I guess...what about trying some raw food? It's my boys favourite. Especially chicken.

Also, I wouldn't worry one of them only eating wet, my little 6 month old boy really doesn't relish dry food, so he never gets any really.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Have you had them to the vets to rule out illness? I'm ashamed to say I should have suggested this in the beginning


----------



## Thom&Percy (Dec 14, 2010)

HURRAH!!! After 1 week of not eating they are wolfing down their food! 

I am stumped as to why they were not eating, but just happy that they are munching away now!

Thanks for all your advice


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

great news- if it happens again though then take them in to the vet


----------

